# European girls, Back 2 MAC?



## Koni (May 24, 2005)

European girls, is there Back 2 Mac where you live? My sister lives in Vienna and I want to send her some of my empties so she can get herself some lippies. She travels alot in Europe because of her job, so it wouldn't be a problem for her if there's no B2M in Austria. 

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## ricciolineri (May 24, 2005)

*Yes there is*

At least in Italy

Ciao
Lolla


----------



## user2 (May 24, 2005)

There is no B2M in Germany..
Thats sad because I have at least 4 or 5 empties here...one more and I could get a lippie...


----------



## Koni (May 25, 2005)

Thanks! I wonder if it's available in the UK?


----------



## Miss_Behave (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Koni* 
_Thanks! I wonder if it's available in the UK?_

 
yes it's available in the UK, actually I called the london store to ask if you could send my stuff over from germany - I can't


----------



## poppy z (Apr 1, 2006)

In France too


----------



## vickyc123 (Apr 5, 2006)

No B2M in The Netherlands


----------



## tiff (Apr 5, 2006)

Definitely in the UK, strange how its some countries and not others.


----------



## clementine (Apr 5, 2006)

Ah bon?

In France is B2M?

I can go to every MAC store and bring back my empties (is it only e/s?)?


----------



## MarieJ (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes, it's ok in France, I did it 3 days ago !


----------



## ambidextrous (Apr 11, 2006)

Sadly there's no B2M in Austria, I've asked an MA, and she replied with "No, that's the recycling programm isn't it?" Strangely enough Austria does recycle its waste usually


----------



## Lalli (May 21, 2006)

the one in selfridges if you have like 9 empties of blush you get the 
10th one free


----------



## amy_forster (May 28, 2006)

I know that we have back to mac in the UK. The only thing I wasn't sure about was if they'd take depotted e/s? The MA in nottingham seemed a bit unsure but said yes so I hope they do else its a bit of a waste of time me depotting my few shadows that are in pots!!


----------



## misslilith (May 28, 2006)

There is back to MAC in Switzerland, so for the girls from Germany or Austria that might be a solution.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 7, 2006)

where is back2mac in the Uk? where in London, in which store?


----------



## Lalli (Jun 7, 2006)

^^any freestanding store? whenever i buy stuff from my local counter at selfridges they say i can take em there or to the freestanding store


----------



## Lalli (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 
_I know that we have back to mac in the UK. The only thing I wasn't sure about was if they'd take depotted e/s? The MA in nottingham seemed a bit unsure but said yes so I hope they do else its a bit of a waste of time me depotting my few shadows that are in pots!!_

 

after reading a few posts they do take depotted shades.. coz its the packaging they after most of its there


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 14, 2009)

No B2M here in the Netherlands and I'm guessing a lot of European countries will follow. It's a combination of things. First is the VAT issue, MAC still would have to pay the VAT on the commercial value of the product they give away for free = expensive. And then there's the European recycling law which is a b**** (know from work experience). It's not really allowed to do the recycling on your own initiative as a company.
Or so I understood when I started asking why I can't B2M...


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2009)

i took my depots to the nottingham store and they were fine with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've only ever been offered lipstick rather than a shadow or gloss though.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 19, 2009)

For those who don't have B2M program in your country and are planning to visit Prague, you can always bring your empties with you here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are 3 MAC stores here, you can find the address on the MAC website or simply PM me for more details.

HTH!


----------



## lukinamama (Mar 19, 2009)

you can also do Back2Mac in Greece


----------



## articia (Mar 22, 2009)

They took my depotted eyeshadows without any problem in the PRO store in Berlin a few weeks ago.


----------



## peachy pink (May 16, 2009)

Well, I have 3 depotted eyeshadows, one of them kinda ruined, one is ok, and one is perfectly fine. I'll see if I can B2M in in Germany, i'll let you know!


----------



## anne2112 (May 16, 2009)

Do you know if B2M is available in Sweden?


----------



## Purity (Jul 28, 2009)

Sweden does not have the B2M progam, sadly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope they will introduce it soon!

Does anyone know if you can B2M in Tallinn/Estonia? I'm going there in a week so it would be awesome if I could turn my 60+ empties into freebies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They do have B2M in Finland though so I might have to take a boat trip over to Helsinki and B2M there instead...


----------



## inconspicuous (Jul 29, 2009)

My local counter in the UK (Meadowhall Sheffield) is still doing B2M - I took back depotted shadows for 2 lipsticks last week.

I need to buy another palette now so I can depot the rest and trade them in ^.^


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 23, 2009)

My latest experience ...

I got 6 empty pans (LASHionista, huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) without stickers and pans and wanted to B2M them in Germany. You can only B2M regular lipsticks, no glasses or slimshines. And if you depot them, keep the stickers on!! They did b2m them for me, but they told me I shouldn't peel the stickers off, if I depot them. So keep that in mind!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2009)

how strange! what difference does not having the sticker make?! i always cut the name of the shadow or blush from the sticker and leave the rest!


----------



## cipelica (Sep 21, 2009)

Is there B2M in Switzerland?


----------

